# Steam Grid View - Wie Spielebilder laden?



## fac3l3ss (10. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Steamuser,
ich habe momentan nach dem Neuinstallieren und Downloaden der Spiele ein kleines, nervendes Problem mit Steam.
Und zwar werden in der Grid View nicht alle Spielebilder angezeigt. Vorher waren bei allen Spielen Bilder vorhanden.

Im Anhang ist ein Beispiel mit Hitman: Blood Money.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

